# Oglethorpe county



## whithunter (Oct 11, 2004)

Three of us hunted all weekend and all that was seen was one button and three does.  The acorns are still falling from some of the trees.  It seems like they are slowing down though.  I sure hope things pick up!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 12, 2004)

*3 of us hunted*

as well, from Sat AM thru Mon AM.  

We saw 5 deer total from our treestands.  2 spikes and 3 does.  We did run deer out of our hardwood areas almost every trip to our stands.  I hate it when you run them off 100 yards and they stop and blow (snort) for the next 30 minutes.  Man, that is depressing.  No buck sign was seen, but alot of deer tracks and sign in the hardwoods.  Alot of white and red oak acorns on the ground.  Some light ML shooting around us in the Glades and Sandy Cross areas both Sat and Sun.


----------



## whithunter (Oct 12, 2004)

I have also been running a good many out in the mornings on my way in.  I did some scouting yesterday and the areas I have been hunting are tore up with fresh sign.  I don't know why, but the deer are moving at night right now.  I have had several come in on me right at last light as well.  I scouted a lot and only found 2 fresh rubs. : Its still early.  I think things will pick up in the next few weeks.  Hopefully.  I am hunting near Maxey's and also in Goose Pond.


----------



## fredw (Oct 12, 2004)

Just got back in from the Sims Crossroad area in Oglethorpe.  We found several new scrapes and rubs.  Acorns everywhere.  I missed a good buck on Saturday while he was, of all things for this time of year, chasing a doe.


----------



## dawg2005 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Hunted Oglethorpe Co Fri b/f Tenn.*

I hunted last friday and we saw deer everywhere. They were moving pretty well and so were the hogs. I arrowed a dow with my bow and missed a hog. I will be interested to see how well my buddy does this weekend since I can't go.


----------



## coon dawg (Oct 13, 2004)

*hunted yesterday evening..............*

'bout 20 scrapes of all ages walkin to my stand..............buck made a real fresh one about 7:00 pm.LOL.............rubs everywhere............nothin huge.


----------



## AgE (Oct 13, 2004)

Hunted my Oglethorpe tract yesterday afternoon 10/12/04 - Didn't see a deer until 6:30, then someone let the flood gates down.  I stopped counting at 20 because I couldn't keep up with them.  I was hunting a patch of water oaks about 100 yards back from the corner of a soy bean field.  The deer were picking up the water oak acorns as they headed to the beans.

As for buck sign - I've got plenty of that too.  Since last week when I was at this spot, about 15 big trees have been hit.  The edge of the field is littered with active scrapes.  

I'll try to post some photos of the rubs later this week.

AgE


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 17, 2004)

*10/16*

One of our club members 8 yr old son took his first deer Sat. PM around 6:30 in a food plot.  Nice doe.  This was our only harvest in Oglethorpe this weekend.  We took 3 deer in Elbert county on another tract of land.


----------



## Scouter (Oct 17, 2004)

Hunted Oglethorpe. Saw 1 doe and its little one, did not have the heart to shoot her.  My hunting budy also killed a small one.  Saturday was a freat day for seeing deer.


----------



## coon dawg (Oct 18, 2004)

*10/16...........10/17.........*

saw 8 Saturday morning.....one 2 1/2 year old lookin 8 point, 4 does, and 3 fawns..........all between 8 and 830..........Saturday pm saw one yealing 8 point at 6:30.............Sunday AM saw 2 does at 800am, Sunday pm saw one Bobcat and one Coyote, 6:15 and 6:45.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 18, 2004)

It sounded like a war around the farm Saturday Morning.  We had a couple of does and a spike killed.  The deer are on acorns hard but are also feeding in the plots.  Buck sign is really showing up too.  Congratulations to Bdpost for killing his first deer on his land adjoining ours.  A nice 5 pointer too.  Congratulations!


----------



## Slick (Oct 18, 2004)

*Oglethorpe*

Hunted Oglethorpe this past Saturday, saw 6 in the a.m. 1 spike, 1 button, and 4 does.  Saw 5 Saturday p.m., took a nice doe and get this, saw a buck chasing a doe and grunting!!  Appeared to be a good 6 to 8 pointer, but could not get a clear shot.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 18, 2004)

*Oh forgot*

We took the spike and 7 pointer to Hicks deer processing. Our two deer made a total of 248 that they had taken in this season.  Hick's reported a slow bow season, but a wonderful opening weekend and their numbers are right inline with last season.


----------



## whithunter (Oct 18, 2004)

I killed a very nice 8 pt. that was chasing a doe Sunday evening at 6:00.  We did not see very many deer but I was glad to see this one.  Seems kind of early for them to be rutting.  His neck was huge.  I will put a picture up in the bragging board shortly.


----------



## bdpost (Oct 19, 2004)

*First Buck*

Got my first buck ever Sat morn 8:00.   A five point, he can out about 25 yds from my stand, I couldnt pass him up. He came out between me and a scent stick about 60 yrds out.It was the first time hunting on my land and first buck. I'll never forget it!


----------



## N-MAC (Oct 19, 2004)

Not much going on for me this weekend.   Only saw a doe and a spike.  I saw a lot more scrapes than I usually see.  I had three new scrapes made 75yds from my stand between 11:00 and 2:00 Saturday.  They were right on the path that I walk in on.  I guess I should have stayed all day, but I got tired or swaying in the tree.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 19, 2004)

*Buffalo creek opening day*

 My son and I sat in a pop up outhouse blind on the edge of our food plot Sat eve. Saw does in it at 6:45. The deer seem to be coming off beds in pines and working to the acorns, meanwhile stopping by the green salad bowl on the way. Way to go Bdpost.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 24, 2004)

*10/22 - 10/23*

3 of us hunted Friday and Saturday.  We saw deer in both the food plots (evenings) and in hardwoods in the mornings.  We are letting the does walk right now as "Bait".  We took one nice 7 pointer off a foodplot on Friday evening.  Last year was a bust for us, but this year is much better.


----------



## whithunter (Oct 26, 2004)

Friday evening I hunted a food plot and saw 7.  I saw a spike, and a 2 1/2 year old 8 pt.  He was just outside the ears.  He came out and chased the does around for a while then settled down and fed for about 10 minutes.  As soon as another doe would come out he would run her off.  I saw zero on Saturday, and 4 on Sunday.  I did hear a couple of bucks chasing does but it was well after dark.  Also, while checking one of my food plots this weekend I saw where two bucks must have had it out.  There were skid marks 40ft. long where a buck pushed another buck.  They would go one way then I could see where one of the deer would go down, then the tracks would turn the other way.  I've actually got about a 10ft.x10ft. bare spot in the food plot from them fighting.  Does anyone else hunt near Maxey's?


----------



## Goddard (Oct 28, 2004)

We hunt in Maxeys right down the road from Shoat's store.    We haven't had as much luck this year as we did last year.  We are going for a long weekend tonight, so hopefully our luck will change.  So far, I killed a 3 pointer in bow season(my first bow kill) and another member got a doe.  That's it.... hopefully, it will heat up tomorrow.  Good luck!


----------



## Stickman (Oct 28, 2004)

*Olgethorpe deer coolers?*

Can anyone recommend a good deer cooler near the lexington area?


----------



## fredw (Oct 28, 2004)

*Stickman*

I've been using Hick's (in Crawford) since 1986.  They are about 5-7 miles (estimating) from Lexington.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 28, 2004)

We each have our preferences. If you want to try the ones around here for what you like best.........here's another...........Firetower Processing right off HWY 78 in between Lexington and Crawford.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 28, 2004)

I also suggest that you give Hick's a try....From Lexington goto the redlight in Crawford and turn right...Its about 3 or 4 miles on the right...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 29, 2004)

*Hicks*

I have used them for over 20 years, very nice people and do a great job with the deer processing.  Their annual opening day barbeque is pretty good as well.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 31, 2004)

*10/29 - 10/30*

Once again, even in hot weather, we saw numerous deer Friday evening, Saturday AM and Saturday evening.  One, supposedly large buck, was shot and not found   .  We tracked it for 1.5 hours before we lost all signs of blood, etc.....  I hate it when a deer is lost.  

Adjacent clubs were shooting alot this weekend, so deer were moving well.  We continue to see deer in both hardwoods and in food plots.  Scrapes are starting to show up more frequently as well.


----------



## whithunter (Nov 1, 2004)

It was a slow weekend around Maxey's.  I saw 1 in the dark Friday evening, nothing Saturday, 2 Sunday morning before daylight, and nothing Sunday evening.  Very few shots were heard.  A lot of hunters were in the woods in my area this weekend, but everyone I talked to reported the same thing.  Hopefully this cool weather that is SUPPOSED to later in the week will pick up the movement in our area.  In total I counted 14 shots for the whole weekend.  It was 86 on the thermometer Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 1, 2004)

We saw little to no movement this weekend in the mornings but I did see 5 between 6:00 and dark.  I do get to sit and listen to dirt bikes tearing the world up across the creek though.  A pay to ride place has opened up across our line and it is a real pain.  We had a pay to ride 4 wheeler place on one side but they closed up last year and now it is the dirt bikes.  So much for peace and quite!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 8, 2004)

2 does taken in our foodplot and 1 large buck shot and not recovered  .  This was a buck I had seen 2 different times and had let go due on both occassions as my shot opportunity was not very good.  My father in law was the shooter and shot 3 times at it standing broadside 50 yards or less away in a food plot Friday morning.  We spent from 10 to 1 trailing sporadic blood, but lost the trail eventually.  Hopefully the deer will recover as blood loss was minimal, but it really hurts when you lose one like this.  He was the only buck seen all weekend between 3 hunters.


----------



## whithunter (Nov 8, 2004)

We saw several different bucks out cruising for does this weekend.  Looks like things are finally picking up.


----------



## AgE (Nov 9, 2004)

My hunting partner in Oglethorpe called this morning and reports that the chase is now officially on.  He saw three eight pointers and a ten pointer this morning, all on the heels of different groups of does.  Now is the time to hit the woods.

BTW - He has always said that the rut on our property starts sometime around November 7 - 9 every year for the past 30 years.  It would appear that he is right on the money, as usual.

AgE


----------



## whithunter (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep, its on.  I saw 6 this morning and 13 this evening.  I have not been seeing many at all up until the past few days.  The bucks are really on the move right now.  Hopefully I can head back tomorrow.  I've seen four different  8 pointers in the past 4 days.


----------

